# Gigantic spider web found



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Creepy!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_9001000/9001866.stm


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I wonder how they tested the web strength......is that what research assistants are for?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think they need to look into making clothing out of that material. That way your favorite shirt could last forever.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's pretty cool. I didn't see any pics of the spider itself. I wonder how big it is in relation to the web.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Could you imagine walking into that while strolling through your backyard at night. I would have a heart attack.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Putting webs across a river, maybe it feeds on kayakers.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"It is so big that it can catch 30 or more prey insects at any one time."

Yeah spiders! Way to go. I'd like to set on up in my yard to catch mosquitoes.


----------

